# Wesley's death mask



## polemic_turtle (Dec 5, 2006)

I believe I got this from Wesley college or something. Doesn't it make a cool avatar?  

I believe the Methodists wished to ensure that the future advances of craniology would have something accurate by which to judge their founder. Bet they didn't expect it to end up as a Calvinist's avatar online.


----------



## Augusta (Dec 5, 2006)

Are you calling it a death mask because they did it when he was dead?




That is creepy.


----------



## turmeric (Dec 5, 2006)

It looks Arminian!


----------



## satz (Dec 5, 2006)

Augusta said:


> Are you calling it a death mask because they did it when he was dead?
> 
> 
> 
> That is creepy.



I dunno. _This_ is what concerns me more than if it looks arminian or not.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 5, 2006)

Augusta said:


> Are you calling it a death mask because they did it when he was dead?
> 
> 
> 
> That is creepy.


I wouldn't knock it. Better than



as one's death mask.
Seriously, folks 'did stuff' back then. When photography was brand new they took pictures of the recent dearly departed for keep sakes. I guess that is actually a hold over from the death mask?


----------



## Archlute (Dec 5, 2006)

Tyler, 

I've been intending on asking you about your avatar (I knew it was a death mask), and who it represented, for several weeks now. Dude, that just grosses me out! Certainly, Wesley will possess a better looking face in the resurrection (praise God for His promises!)?


----------



## caddy (Dec 6, 2006)

Creepy, but fascinating...

http://wesley.nnu.edu/images/wesley-death-mask.jpg

Big Big DM !


----------

